# F/X Photos and Videos



## cdub260

If you have any photos or videos of cool effects, post them here.

Just remember, no how-to, instructional videos.

Have fun with your posting.


----------



## MNBallet

I had posted this yesterday and it got moved to lighting. It's the Northern Lights full stage shot. Keep in mind that the video camera is about 100' away from the stage. The effect was much more in person because you actually saw reflections from the moving plastic behind the scrim. You can see a little of it on the video but it was much better in person.



Kenneth Pogin
Production / Tour Manager
Minnesota Ballet


----------



## MNBallet

cdub260 said:


> If you have any photos or videos of cool effects, post them here.
> 
> Just remember, no how-to, instructional videos.
> 
> Have fun with your posting.



quick question: Pyro how-to's is a taboo subject, but would photos of pyro be taboo as well? (I am licenced)

Ditto to go with any flying effects. just wondering if you want to post any rules regarding photos or videos of touchy subjects like those.

Mod, You can delete this post and edit the first one to answer.


----------



## cdub260

MNBallet said:


> quick question: Pyro how-to's is a taboo subject, but would photos of pyro be taboo as well? (I am licenced)
> 
> Ditto to go with any flying effects. just wondering if you want to post any rules regarding photos or videos of touchy subjects like those.
> 
> Mod, You can delete this post and edit the first one to answer.



Off hand, I would say that photos and video of effects in action would fall within the bounds of acceptable posting. Photos and video of equipment used for pyro, flying and other effects that involve the control of stored energy might skirt a little too close to the edge for CB's TOS. Some, however, may be perfectly acceptable. The membership of controlbooth.com has shown a remarkable ability to police itself with only minimal interference by the CBmods and Senior team. If you think something you want to post my be a possible violation of the TOS, trust your instincts and don't post it. Send it to a CBmod or a member of the Senior Team via PM if you're not sure and we'll let you know if it's acceptable or not.

The purpose of this sticky thread is to highlight the various effects that we use throughout the industry. Try to have fun with it and use your best judgement in regards to the content of your posts. In the meantime, I'll pass your suggestion regarding posted rules for photos and video on to the other CBmods and the Senior Team and we'll see what we can come up with. Then I'll edit my initial post with the updated information.


----------



## derekleffew

Kids, don't try this at home.


----------



## What Rigger?

I will second what Derek said: Don't try THIS at home, either!



Some, but not all, of the FOUR angels I've had airborne at once. This was a loooong time ago...


----------



## DiscoBoxer

These are some photos of some pyro effects we have done at a well known band concert.

FYI: We are a licensed professional pyro company.


----------



## VCTMike

cdub260 said:


> If you have any photos or videos of cool effects, post them here.
> 
> Just remember, no how-to, instructional videos.
> 
> Have fun with your posting.


 
High school production of _The Wizard of Oz_ (2010):


----------

